# ABO-Gutschein der PCGH!!!



## Jokar (23. August 2009)

Ein lächerliches "VFB Stuttgart Gamepad für die PS2" hat man bekommen
(PC Hardware! PS2? wie passt das zusammen?)...
von wegen ne "fette Geschenktüte"..... 
ich bin total enttäuscht!!!! 
Ich dachte es wäre in zusammen arbeit mit TITUS? 
Kein T-Shirt, Keine Hardwareteile oder der Gleichen!
Ich werde mir kein ABO mehr der PCGH kaufen.....bähhh
Der Gutschein is voll was führ´n A....! 
Danke


----------



## Jami (23. August 2009)

Also da muss ich jetzt mal teilweise zustimmen. Ein Mauspad wär schön gewesen. Stattdessen bekam ich einen PES2009 Schlüsselanhänger und ein PES2009 Handtuch. Blöde nur dass die Schrift auf dem weißen Handtuch weiß ist, und man somit nicht erkennen kann. 
Auch gefehlt hat mir: Die Tüte selber, was insofern blöd war, als ich am Donnerstag keine Tragegelegenheit dabei hatte, und auch keine Nerven, mich in die Meute an irgendeinem Stand zu werfen, um eine Tüte zu ergattern. 
Also wirklich PCGH, da will ich jetzt mal euer Statement zu hören!!! 
(Das Abo kauf ich natürlich weitehin, hab grad erst auf Extended+Extreme Umgestellt )


----------



## TwilightAngel (23. August 2009)

Je nachdem, WANN du den Gutschein eingelöst hast, gabs auch was anderes (solange der Vorat reicht wohl). Ich hab ein dämliches Bäm-Shirt in Größe XXXL (!) bekommen...das is schon ne Beleidigung wenn man bedenkt, das Einheitsgrößen beim T-Shirt verschenken/verlosen in der Regel L oder höchstens XL ist.


----------

